# Treadmill



## BabyHusky

My pup loooooooves the treadmill. She sees me running on it and lately...she runs on it.

I'm glad she likes it since she is a sibe...and we all know how much sibe's like to run. But is there any health hazard to them? She'll go a good 15-20 minutes and will just jump off when shes done.

She's been happier and a lot more tired, which makes me happier haha.


----------



## Apdfranklin

I wouldn't see why there would be a problem if she can freely get off the treadmill and its not going fast enough she could hurt herself jumping off. I have 2 jack russells that LOVE to run, luckily for them I am training to run in a marathon. If I run 14 miles, I take one 7 miles and then take the other 7 miles. They LOVE IT!


----------



## rannmiller

Wow, I wish my dogs like treadmills, but they're terrified of them. Lucky you for having a dog that can spot an opportunity to get some extra energy out in a convenient manner!


----------



## BabyHusky

I know! My golden retriever swore the treadmill was out to get her hahaa. But not the husky...she loves it...she'll just go sit on it when she wants it on. Does make me lazier though...since I used to go out and run for long period with her. We just have long walks now, then she treadmills. Yay for me!


----------



## BoxerMommie

Nope nothing wrong with them they can be good to get out excess energy however be careful putting your dog on a treadmill without an RX from the vet is illegal in some states due to them being dog fighting periphenalia (dog fighting rings use them to build stamina) so just be careful depending on where you live.


----------



## BabyHusky

oh wow...darn them dog fighters. thanks for the info!! I had absolutely no idea.


----------



## rannmiller

Oh yeah, they ruin it for everyone! Of course since you have a baby husky as opposed to a pit bull, it probably wouldn't be as big of a deal, but sometimes just having one and using it for your dog is crime enough (ridiculous, I know). Especially since dog treadmills usually resemble some homemade wood shop project with tacked on, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## BabyHusky

I really do feel bad for pitbulls and their owners. A friend of mine has a beautiful blue nose pit. The dog is gorgeous and the biggest teddy bear alive...but we get endless looks when we take our pups to the park. One guy actually had the nerve to tell us that we shouldn't bring our pit out in public. Of course I went off on him about how not all pits are that way, and that all pits should not be punished because many have met horrible owners. Its the people thats evil, but its so much easier to blame the dog.

GRRR TO ALL DOG FIGHTERS.


----------



## rannmiller

Amen to that! There was a guy walking his pit on campus, so I walked up to it, pet her face and told her she was beautiful, then walked on with my friend who looked at me in horror, jaws agape, and said "How could you do that? It's like sticking your hand's into a crocodile's mouth!" I went off on her too.


----------



## BabyHusky

I personally wanted a pit for my next dog...and I'm ashamed to admit that the main reason I have not adopted one yet is because the way society sees them. Let alone my insurance company would have a cow. Theres sooo many pits that need a home, and this negative rep that humans created is stopping them from finding homes.


----------



## Guest

Personally I would leave the treadmill and long walks until the pup gets older (over a year) and growth starts slowing. Play with her in your yard to tire her out, take her for short walks to introduce basic leash walking, but I personally wouldn't let a growing pup near a treadmill until 18 months of age.


----------



## Guest

*Pits and People*

While I am always cautious with dogs I don't know, pit bulls are notorious for being very people friendly.

It's the fact that they were bred specifically to fight and kill other dogs that makes them a wee bit of a problem.


----------



## Guest

*Treadmills*

Good point about the dog fighting! I can just imagine some of my elderly clients being raided. LOL! I really did have to giggle at that.

Age is also important too, so check with your vet. You usually don't run with your dog until they are a year old but it depends on the breed. So many people think dogs are adults at a year.

Not so. They mature at different rates.

small dogs at 1 year
medium dogs at 2 years
large dogs 3 years
giant dogs 3 to 4 years


As long as you don't attach your dog to the treadmill I think you are ok. A very famous trainer is being sued for doing that!

What is that very fancy catalog..Hemmicher Sclemmer? Or something like that? They once advertised a double wide treadmill and the picture was of a woman and her Golden on it.

I tell people I live in a very fancy neighborhood with built in treadmills. They are called sidewalks!

And don't forget there are many ways to tire a dog out. Mental stimulation is great.

I can go on a hike or do my taxes. Either way I am beat at the end of the day.

Even basic obedience wears a dog out. Tricks are fun. I like games like hiding treats or myself.


----------



## BoxerMommie

LPacker79 said:


> Personally I would leave the treadmill and long walks until the pup gets older (over a year) and growth starts slowing. Play with her in your yard to tire her out, take her for short walks to introduce basic leash walking, but I personally wouldn't let a growing pup near a treadmill until 18 months of age.



Oops missed the dog's age, yeah you shouldn't do too much structured walks, etc until the skeleton is done growing.


----------



## BabyHusky

I talked to my vet and a sibe trainer I know and they both said about 15 minutes a day is fine for her. Especially since sibe's are runners, they have excess energy. The trainer actually told me she recommends the treadmill for working dogs but not others at such a young age.

Who knows. I let her go at it for about 10 minutes...then I deal with the whining after I turn it off. =) Even with that, she doesn't really get tired. We play about 2 hours after I get back from work. My brother takes her to the park during the day on most days, she never runs out of energy. 

Funny how dogs are, my golden will play for 45 minutes and start panting haha.


----------



## rannmiller

Oh yes those sibes are full of energy! I always remind people of that when their mentality towards them is "Oooh pretty, I want one to put in my house for decoration!" 
My lab/pit mix, Pennywise, used to be, so I got her a younger, sturdy companion, Joey, to tire her out. Well she's good and tired all the time and Joey is the one who needs someone to tire him out (despite his morning run and afternoon playing every day). Luckily, we have someone moving in with us who has a 5 month old border collie/pointer puppy. That should do the trick!


----------



## BabyHusky

lucky you!! i have a sibe and a cat living with me...my ex bf took our golden. We meet to give the pups playtime...but of course its not every day. I gotta tire out the sibe on my own...and oh lordie...im losing weight keeping up with her haha.


----------



## rannmiller

Well if you're ever in Reno, feel free to hit me up! My backyard is about an acre, fenced, with trees, a sandbox, and several places for doggies to escape the heat. 

In the mean time, you could always post on craigslist to find other sibes or active breeds in your area and start a play group. 

I agree though, when you have active dogs and take care of them properly, it's hard to stay overweight for long! I've lost at least 20 lbs since I got Joey and started running him and Pennywise for at least two miles four days a week, and Kati (my old dog) about 1/2 - 3/4 of a mile also four days a week. I usually throw a visit to the dog park in there too.


----------



## ultimatek9

zentrainer said:


> While I am always cautious with dogs I don't know, pit bulls are notorious for being very people friendly.
> 
> It's the fact that they were bred specifically to fight and kill other dogs that makes them a wee bit of a problem.


*There is no such breed as a "pit bull". There are twenty plus breeds that are collectively called "pit bulls".
But as far as the actual American Pit Bull Terrier goes, they were not bred to kill other dogs nor were they breed to fight them. They were bred for bull baiting; just like boxers, bull terriers, bulldogs, and the like. Once bull baiting was banded, stupid people started pitting the dogs against each other.
On the dog aggression issue, I have seen far more dog aggressive poodles, cockers, and retrievers.
Jaeger (one of my APBTs) has been attacked by 4 golden retrievers, 2 std poodles, a cockapoo, a vizla, 2 labs, a labradoodle, a newfie, and several other dogs. Never another "pit bull".
In fact Hennessy (another one of my APBTs) was attacked by a poodle in agility class last week. I had to pick up Hennessy and kick the poodle to get it off of him. It bit him 6 or 7 times in the hind quarters and got his once on the muzzle.*


----------



## BoxerMommie

ultimatek9 said:


> *There is no such breed as a "pit bull". There are twenty plus breeds that are collectively called "pit bulls".
> But as far as the actual American Pit Bull Terrier goes, they were not bred to kill other dogs nor were they breed to fight them. They were bred for bull baiting; just like boxers, bull terriers, bulldogs, and the like. Once bull baiting was banded, stupid people started pitting the dogs against each other.
> On the dog aggression issue, I have seen far more dog aggressive poodles, cockers, and retrievers.
> Jaeger (one of my APBTs) has been attacked by 4 golden retrievers, 2 std poodles, a cockapoo, a vizla, 2 labs, a labradoodle, a newfie, and several other dogs. Never another "pit bull".
> In fact Hennessy (another one of my APBTs) was attacked by a poodle in agility class last week. I had to pick up Hennessy and kick the poodle to get it off of him. It bit him 6 or 7 times in the hind quarters and got his once on the muzzle.*



Just curious but don't you find it odd that the same dog has been "attacked" by over 12 different dogs??? I've owned 3 dogs of my own and none of them have ever been attacked by another dog over the course of 7 years. I find it odd that one dog would end up with over 12 dogs "attacking" them.


----------



## RawFedDogs

BoxerMommie said:


> Just curious but don't you find it odd that the same dog has been "attacked" by over 12 different dogs??? I've owned 3 dogs of my own and none of them have ever been attacked by another dog over the course of 7 years. I find it odd that one dog would end up with over 12 dogs "attacking" them.


My thoughts exactly. Either someone is not seeing the first move or doesn't want to see it.


----------



## ultimatek9

BoxerMommie said:


> Just curious but don't you find it odd that the same dog has been "attacked" by over 12 different dogs??? I've owned 3 dogs of my own and none of them have ever been attacked by another dog over the course of 7 years. I find it odd that one dog would end up with over 12 dogs "attacking" them.


*Maybe your dogs aren't as active as mine. Also, it depends on what breed you own, and if your dogs are as confident as mine.
My intact male American Pit Bull Terriers are a lot more likely to get attacked by an insecure dog, than my goofy neutered Dogo Argentino.
APBTs by appearance are considerably more intimidating than many other breeds. Dogs that aren't well socialized or have dominance issues, tend to attack them out of fear. That combined with the fact that Jaeger and Hennessy accompany me to work everyday, at my pet food store. They have both been attacked by dogs that have come into my store.
Also, Jaeger is at the local dog training club six days a week; since on Mondays he has agility class, Tuesdays he has agility and novice, Wednesdays he has agility, Thursdays he has utility, Fridays he has freestyle training, and Sundays he has flyball.
If my dogs were just homebodies, or just left the home to go on walks, there would probably be a lot less incidents. But I prefer to work my dogs. I have just become a lot more protective of my dogs, and have come to realized that a lot of other people can't control their own.*


----------



## BoxerMommie

ultimatek9 said:


> *Maybe your dogs aren't as active as mine. Also, it depends on what breed you own, and if your dogs are as confident as mine.
> My intact male American Pit Bull Terriers are a lot more likely to get attacked by an insecure dog, than my goofy neutered Dogo Argentino.
> APBTs by appearance are considerably more intimidating than many other breeds. Dogs that aren't well socialized or have dominance issues, tend to attack them out of fear. That combined with the fact that Jaeger and Hennessy accompany me to work everyday, at my pet food store. They have both been attacked by dogs that have come into my store.
> Also, Jaeger is at the local dog training club six days a week; since on Mondays he has agility class, Tuesdays he has agility and novice, Wednesdays he has agility, Thursdays he has utility, Fridays he has freestyle training, and Sundays he has flyball.
> If my dogs were just homebodies, or just left the home to go on walks, there would probably be a lot less incidents. But I prefer to work my dogs. I have just become a lot more protective of my dogs, and have come to realized that a lot of other people can't control their own.*


I run a pet sitting business out of my home, I also foster for a rescue, and I own Boxers (all altered as I do not breed), but really I have dogs in and out of my home constantly through fostering and pet sitting, and I do stand corrected I had one dog attack my dog but she had just been spayed so it wasn't really a fair assessment I don't think. But other than that one time with, good grief I can't tell you how many dogs in and out of my home, plus I take my puppy on a walk with me daily to pick my son up from school, we go to PetSmart/PetCo periodically and again never have they been attacked, and again given my user name I would think it would be obvious that I own Boxers. My dogs come into contact with plenty of dogs, all breeds, shapes, sizes, genders, temperments, etc, only had 1 issue for a split second one time, and no blood was shed.


----------



## RawFedDogs

BoxerMommie said:


> Just curious but don't you find it odd that the same dog has been "attacked" by over 12 different dogs??? I've owned 3 dogs of my own and none of them have ever been attacked by another dog over the course of 7 years. I find it odd that one dog would end up with over 12 dogs "attacking" them.


My thoughts exactly. Either someone is not seeing the first move or doesn't want to see it.


----------



## ultimatek9

BoxerMommie said:


> I run a pet sitting business out of my home, I also foster for a rescue, and I own Boxers (all altered as I do not breed), but really I have dogs in and out of my home constantly through fostering and pet sitting, and I do stand corrected I had one dog attack my dog but she had just been spayed so it wasn't really a fair assessment I don't think. But other than that one time with, good grief I can't tell you how many dogs in and out of my home, plus I take my puppy on a walk with me daily to pick my son up from school, we go to PetSmart/PetCo periodically and again never have they been attacked, and again given my user name I would think it would be obvious that I own Boxers. My dogs come into contact with plenty of dogs, all breeds, shapes, sizes, genders, temperments, etc, only had 1 issue for a split second one time, and no blood was shed.


*Like I said, your situation is completely different than mine.
I also rescue and have about 15-25 foster dogs go through my house annually. I also do board and train for clients' dogs.
Sure you run a pet sitting business, but I am certain that you screen the dogs for aggression before you accept them. I cannot prescreen customers' dogs before they walk through the doors of my store or training facility.
Your dogs' breed is less intimidating and they are altered. I have already explained why my dogs would be targeted more than your dogs.
Also, my dogs are exposed to considerably more dogs and different environments than you say yours are. With them being at the training club six days a week (figure 150+ different dogs each day), they are around about 900+ dogs a week there. Then add in the shows (conformation, agility, weightpull, flyball, etc.) almost every weekend, you have a couple hundred more dogs there. Not the mention the 100+ dogs that come into my shop on a weekly basis. My dogs are in contact with over 1000 different dogs almost every week.
BTW, I have never had any fights involving any of my personal dogs, foster dogs, or dogs I am boarding for training. It seems the problem stems from insecure dogs with owners that aren't aware of the warning signs or how to handle them.*


----------



## BoxerMommie

If the issues are happening more so at your shop, then maybe you should require stricter rules for people bringing them in? Or leave your dogs at home? Like I said, shouldn't matter how many dogs are around, just seems strange to me. And dogs shouldn't be intimidated by a breed, but by the body language of the dog itself and how it is presenting itself. I'm pretty sure a chi isn't walking around saying "uh oh there's a pitt over there I better attack him before he attacks me" simply because he's a pitt.


----------



## ultimatek9

*


BoxerMommie said:



Like I said, shouldn't matter how many dogs are around, just seems strange to me.

Click to expand...

That doesn't even make sense. The more diferent dogs that your dog is exposed to, the higher the chance of having issues. Period.
That is like saying if you only drive your car 3 miles every day, you have the same probability of being in a car accident as someone that drives 600 miles a day.



BoxerMommie said:



And dogs shouldn't be intimidated by a breed, but by the body language of the dog itself and how it is presenting itself.

Click to expand...

I never said that a dog would be intimidated by another dog's breed. I said "APBTs by appearance are considerably more intimidating than many other breeds." Their body structure, in appearance and movement, can be naturally intimidating. They have broad chests, a thick neck, a wedge shaped head, are muscular, have a lively gait, and carry their heads and their tails up in a confident manner. It is part of their breed standard and how they were breed to appear.
It is the same reason many people will pass a Labrador or a Golden Retriever on the sidewalk, but go out their way (cross the street) to avoid a pit bull type dog.




BoxerMommie said:



I'm pretty sure a chi isn't walking around saying "uh oh there's a pitt over there I better attack him before he attacks me" simply because he's a pitt.

Click to expand...

I don't know what a "pitt" is, maybe Brad? But yes little dogs do think that way. That is why they are known for biting people and attacking bigger dogs.*


----------



## BabyHusky

Boxermommie is just stating that she found it odd for the dogs to have had so many attacks.

I do not see why you are being so defensive and we all know what Boxermommie is talking about when she says "pitts", you stating that you have no idea what that is, is just trying to start something. 

I agree with Boxermommie that other dogs are not intimidated by "pitts" because the way they look. It is the way a dog acts and what not that makes them intimidate others. People go out of their way to avoid "pitts" because the negative people of society aka dog fight breeders, etc have made a misconception about the breed. It has nothing to do with the fact they have broad shoulders, walk confidently, etc. Many dogs do that, not just "pitts"

My pup sees a pitbull breed, rottweiler and terrier breed the same way, another dog to play with. People make angry dogs; people make dangerous dogs; and it is people that make certain breeds look bad. It is not achieved because the dog just looks that way.


----------



## Kalina174

I have read all the posts above and I just wanted to say that I see both sides. I have seen insecure dogs or unaltered dogs cause attacks on other dogs that are unaltered or dominant. Now many unaltered dogs at my dog park are APBT so that may bias my opinion but in my park many attacks are on APBT's are usually on those that are unaltered. It seems the additional hormones could be a trigger for the fights just as wild dogs do. It also could be that APBT are intimidating to other dogs. It's almost if a large man was walking up to you and looked mean you may get defensive faster then a geeky looking man with glasses were to come by. Although both could hurt you one makes you more nervous then another. I would believe the same reaction happens in dogs. 

I do find it odd that your APBT has been attacked 12 times because it would seem that body behavior would have been spotted before the attack however in attacks where the dog is unconfident there may be slight warning signs that are overlooked in a confusing situation like a class. Myself personally, one attack would be enough. I would be watching every dog like a hawk, being sure mine was not giving off any dominant or aggressive signals to any dogs. Prevent is always key in protecting your pet.


----------



## BoxerMommie

Kalina174 said:


> I have read all the posts above and I just wanted to say that I see both sides. I have seen insecure dogs or unaltered dogs cause attacks on other dogs that are unaltered or dominant. Now many unaltered dogs at my dog park are APBT so that may bias my opinion but in my park many attacks are on APBT's are usually on those that are unaltered. It seems the additional hormones could be a trigger for the fights just as wild dogs do. It also could be that APBT are intimidating to other dogs. It's almost if a large man was walking up to you and looked mean you may get defensive faster then a geeky looking man with glasses were to come by. Although both could hurt you one makes you more nervous then another. I would believe the same reaction happens in dogs.
> 
> I do find it odd that your APBT has been attacked 12 times because it would seem that body behavior would have been spotted before the attack however in attacks where the dog is unconfident there may be slight warning signs that are overlooked in a confusing situation like a class. Myself personally, one attack would be enough. I would be watching every dog like a hawk, being sure mine was not giving off any dominant or aggressive signals to any dogs. Prevent is always key in protecting your pet.


I will say though that the hormones portion can be a trigger with any dog regardless of breed. Unaltered dogs have a tendency to fight more than unaltered dogs.

Just curious to the OP why are your dogs not neutered??? You can do agility, etc with neutered dogs it does not impact their performance or working ability. Heck even police K9's in my area are required to be spayed and neutered and they still do just fine to work.


----------



## Kalina174

I was wondering tha same thing but I know nothing about the standards for agility etc so I thought it was best not to comment on that. I'm curious to know why myself.


----------



## BoxerMommie

Kalina174 said:


> I was wondering tha same thing but I know nothing about the standards for agility etc so I thought it was best not to comment on that. I'm curious to know why myself.



I know a couple of people that do agility and their dogs are fixed. I know the breeder I got my boy from was saying I could do it if I wanted to even though he was on a neuter contract. I know the working dogs in my area are always fixed as well and they've never had a trouble with a dog not sniffing out drugs or training to be a "bite dog" due to being fixed.


----------



## ultimatek9

BoxerMommie said:


> I will say though that the hormones portion can be a trigger with any dog regardless of breed. Unaltered dogs have a tendency to fight more than unaltered dogs.
> 
> Just curious to the OP why are your dogs not neutered??? You can do agility, etc with neutered dogs it does not impact their performance or working ability. Heck even police K9's in my area are required to be spayed and neutered and they still do just fine to work.


*My intact APBTs, have been attacked by other dogs, but have yet to fight back. They have growled and/or snapped when the other dog bites or jumps on them, but that is normally as far as it goes before the other dog is removed. Most of the attacks have been when my dogs are on leash and the other dog is running loose (in agility class, flyball, etc.). Or when we are walking by a row of dogs (at the training club) to go out to the dog walk, there have been several dogs jump on my dogs or attack them from behind. It is hard to catch, since I am normally just past the dog when it happens. The walkway to get outside is about 6ft wide, with a row of chairs on one side, normally filled with people and dogs waiting to go into class.

Every working male K9 that I know (police & military) is intact.
But that aside my dogs are intact for several reasons. There are a few venues that a dog cannot participate in if altered: conformation, weightpulling, and MondioRing to name a couple. I also plan on breeding my dogs, especially Jaeger. Also, I personally do not believe in spaying/neutering. Just as I do not vaccinate my dogs, I do not believe in needlessly removing their organs.
All of the foster dogs that we have, are altered before adoption. And yes for the normal pet owner, altering their pets is a good choice. But for my personal dogs, I choose not to.*


----------



## BoxerMommie

Holy toledo have you gone to the pound to see how many APBT's there are there? Or taken a look at Craig's List lately????? The last thing this world needs is more of them as millions are killed daily. Wow, that just seriously blows my mind. And there are health reasons to do it as well. And in my area, thank goodness, ALL working dogs are required to be fixed and they do just fine that way. It isn't needlessly removing their organs, it's adding health benefits as well as being a responsible pet owner. Okay off my soap box and I'm not touching this topic anymore, but I will say I cannot believe that anyone who claims to love that breed would not spay and neuter that breed with all of them running around being given away, killed, given to shelters, etc. That's just plain sad.


----------



## ultimatek9

BoxerMommie said:


> Holy toledo have you gone to the pound to see how many APBT's there are there? Or taken a look at Craig's List lately????? The last thing this world needs is more of them as millions are killed daily. Wow, that just seriously blows my mind. And there are health reasons to do it as well. And in my area, thank goodness, ALL working dogs are required to be fixed and they do just fine that way. It isn't needlessly removing their organs, it's adding health benefits as well as being a responsible pet owner. Okay off my soap box and I'm not touching this topic anymore, but I will say I cannot believe that anyone who claims to love that breed would not spay and neuter that breed with all of them running around being given away, killed, given to shelters, etc. That's just plain sad.


*Those are "pitbulls" plain and simple, mixed breed dogs with a bully like appearance. They are not American Pit Bull Terriers.

There are more health risks associated with spaying and neutering, than there are benefits. There is also no behavioral benefits to altering. I do love my breed, and believe in preserving it as a pure breed.

Why should I be ridiculed for wanting to breed my dog, of an incredible bloodline and pedigree, that has multiple titles in multiple different venues; because other people let their mongrels breed.

If we spay and neuter everybody's dogs, even those that are very deserving of being breed, all we will have left are mutts. I have nothing against mutts, but I personally prefer to own APBTs. I don't want a dog of unknown origin and lineage, that some animal control officer deemed as a "pitbull".*


----------



## Kalina174

I am not sure that I believe that altering does not cause behavioral changes in animals. In all dogs, esp. male dogs, they become less aggressive as well as dominant if they are fixed before a year old depending on the breed. I just do not agree with your statement. I'm sure there is scientific evidence to back me up but I have not looked that deeply into it.

I have no issue in responsible breeders having animals that require a spay/neuter contract or some from of selective breeding contract for their pups but I do not feel that breeding will help with animal over population. I do not understand why rescue dogs are not looked on as highly as "pure bred" with a known lineage. If I am not mistaken mutts are less prone to disease and genetic problems because their gene pool is much larger then a pure bred. This whole conversation just seems odd. Maybe I read your post wrong but it does seem like you are against owning a rescue dog even though you rescue dogs to adopt them out to other people. I just don't get it.


----------



## BoxerMommie

Kalina174 said:


> I am not sure that I believe that altering does not cause behavioral changes in animals. In all dogs, esp. male dogs, they become less aggressive as well as dominant if they are fixed before a year old depending on the breed. I just do not agree with your statement. I'm sure there is scientific evidence to back me up but I have not looked that deeply into it.
> 
> I have no issue in responsible breeders having animals that require a spay/neuter contract or some from of selective breeding contract for their pups but I do not feel that breeding will help with animal over population. I do not understand why rescue dogs are not looked on as highly as "pure bred" with a known lineage. If I am not mistaken mutts are less prone to disease and genetic problems because their gene pool is much larger then a pure bred. This whole conversation just seems odd. Maybe I read your post wrong but it does seem like you are against owning a rescue dog even though you rescue dogs to adopt them out to other people. I just don't get it.


Well and there are plenty of pure breed rescues. 2 of my Boxers came from rescue and were/are fantastic dogs. In fact, my boy from a reputable breeder has more allergies and extremely sensitive tummy issues than either of my rescues (they're all the same breed) so yeah I agree with you that there is nothing wrong with a rescue dog in the least. Knowing lineage does not guarantee that the dog won't get cancer, hip problems, etc.


----------



## Kalina174

My point was that although your dogs look like boxers and came form a boxer rescue (I think) you have no idea if there is a lab or pitt somewhere down the line. Who knows but the fact is that you love them and they are wonderful dogs. I own a "pure" black german shep rescue but the fact is I have no idea if his black color is from a shep or from a lab. I'm just a little erked (maybe disapointed?) that dogs with an unknown lineage are still less desirable then a pure bred with a pedigree.


----------



## BoxerMommie

Kalina174 said:


> My point was that although your dogs look like boxers and came form a boxer rescue (I think) you have no idea if there is a lab or pitt somewhere down the line. Who knows but the fact is that you love them and they are wonderful dogs. I own a "pure" black german shep rescue but the fact is I have no idea if his black color is from a shep or from a lab. I'm just a little erked (maybe disapointed?) that dogs with an unknown lineage are still less desirable then a pure bred with a pedigree.



Oh no they're pure, absolutely no doubt about it. Boxers have very weak genes and when mixed look nothing like Boxers. Absolutely 100% purebred for sure, but just because they're walking cancer sticks being back yard bred, doesn't mean I love them any less you're right.

And I agree.


----------



## ultimatek9

Kalina174 said:


> My point was that although your dogs look like boxers and came form a boxer rescue (I think) you have no idea if there is a lab or pitt somewhere down the line. Who knows but the fact is that you love them and they are wonderful dogs. I own a "pure" black german shep rescue but the fact is I have no idea if his black color is from a shep or from a lab. I'm just a little erked (maybe disapointed?) that dogs with an unknown lineage are still less desirable then a pure bred with a pedigree.


*I have several rescued dogs, if you guys had read my intro (http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=308) you would know that. Of my 13 dogs: one of my APBTs, my Akita, my Dogo, my GSD, both of my Min Pins, my Chihuahua, my Parson, and my Golden mix were all rescued.
That makes 9 of my dogs rescues, and 4 obtained from breeders. That is somewhere around 70% of my dogs are rescues. Oh but I am bashed for not rescuing.
Plus the fact that my husband and I have personally rescued, had vetted, and adopted out over 200 dogs and bunches of cats in the 10 years that we have been together.*


----------



## Kalina174

No you are correct. I did not read your intro to the group. I was not able to read all the pages of intro as of yet but I'm getting there. I apologize for upsetting you but based on what I read above that was how it sounded which is why I said if I read correctly. I was leaving room for error on my part. Again I apologize.


----------



## TurnerPack

This thread got off topic....

I am glad someone is preserving the true APBT and not those 100 lb "pits" that are popping up everywhere.


About the treadmill... I work Jazz on it when it is too hot outside. Not as exciting as a real walk but better than nothing. She is a Terrier, she needs it lol


----------



## ultimatek9

TurnerPack said:


> This thread got off topic....
> 
> I am glad someone is preserving the true APBT and not those 100 lb "pits" that are popping up everywhere.
> 
> 
> About the treadmill... I work Jazz on it when it is too hot outside. Not as exciting as a real walk but better than nothing. She is a Terrier, she needs it lol


*
Yes, it did sorry for that.

About the treadmill, several of my dogs work on the treadmill at least a couple of times a week.
Hennessy does 2 miles on the treadmill @ 4mph, every morning.
Jaeger does 2 -3 miles on the treadmill @ 6mph, on the morning that we can't get out to play ball or flirt pole.
Jimmy does 2 miles on the treadmill @ 4mph, every morning after about 15 minutes of ball playing.
Johnny does about 5-6 miles on the treadmill, every morning. He runs until he is done, then hops off and goes back in his crate. His longest run was 15 miles, in 2 1/2 hours. I guess he was feeling his wheaties that day.
Greta does 2-3 miles @ 5mph, every night while I am fixing dinner (because she gets annoying about food).*


----------



## TurnerPack

ultimatek9 said:


> *
> Yes, it did sorry for that.
> 
> About the treadmill, several of my dogs work on the treadmill at least a couple of times a week.
> Hennessy does 2 miles on the treadmill @ 4mph, every morning.
> Jaeger does 2 -3 miles on the treadmill @ 6mph, on the morning that we can't get out to play ball or flirt pole.
> Jimmy does 2 miles on the treadmill @ 4mph, every morning after about 15 minutes of ball playing.
> Johnny does about 5-6 miles on the treadmill, every morning. He runs until he is done, then hops off and goes back in his crate. His longest run was 15 miles, in 2 1/2 hours. I guess he was feeling his wheaties that day.
> Greta does 2-3 miles @ 5mph, every night while I am fixing dinner (because she gets annoying about food).*



They sure look good! Your dogs are amazing!! Do you have a treadmill especially made for dogs?


----------



## ultimatek9

TurnerPack said:


> They sure look good! Your dogs are amazing!! Do you have a treadmill especially made for dogs?


*Thanks.
No, both of our treadmills are "human" treadmills. My husband is a cable guy, and is in the habit of asking about treadmills used as storage space or dust collectors. He got both of ours for free; as well as, one for a flyball buddy.*


----------



## apbtproud

On the treadmill you say that your dog will just jump off? 
Does he jump ahead or just slip off on purpose or just to the side? 
Do you put your dog on there or does he get on by himself? 
Sorry to ask so many questions but I can give you a better answer.
I use a treadmill and what I do is put the end of it towards the wall so my dog can feel it with his tail and he knows he needs to speed it up. 
I don't put a leash on mine they already know what to do, here is a video of my pit waiting for me to turn on the tread. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaiC-ob9VsY


----------



## rannmiller

Puppy! I'd do that but then I wouldn't get exercise too. My little corgi/heeler mix runs at a billion mph until the end of time if I let him (at least that's how it seems) next to me on my bike. I swear, we did 7 miles at least yesterday at nearly top speeds the whole time, uphill and down and he was practically pulling me the whole time. A treadmill would be handy in the winter though. Bikes and winter don't always get along too well.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

ultimatek9 said:


> *I have several rescued dogs, if you guys had read my intro (Intro about me and my dogs. - Dog Food Nutrition Forum) you would know that. Of my 13 dogs: one of my APBTs, my Akita, my Dogo, my GSD, both of my Min Pins, my Chihuahua, my Parson, and my Golden mix were all rescued.
> That makes 9 of my dogs rescues, and 4 obtained from breeders. That is somewhere around 70% of my dogs are rescues. Oh but I am bashed for not rescuing.
> Plus the fact that my husband and I have personally rescued, had vetted, and adopted out over 200 dogs and bunches of cats in the 10 years that we have been together.*


I have to agree with you on the altering. I don't see any difference in spay/neuter dogs versus not. It all depends on the training that they receive. The one thing about not 'altering' is that you do have to watch their weight a lot more because they will have a tendency to burn more calories with their metabolism being so high! Their metabolism being so high is a big cause as to why 'altered' dogs will be more likely to attack the 'un-altered' dog. I have seen it happen! Usually if the 'un-altered' dog has been properly trained and is always kept in check, as it sounds that your dogs are, then they don't fight back so much as they will try to turn to get the other dog off their own back. I do not like the idea of the whole breeding thing due to the fact that there are SO many dogs in shelters and needing homes, BUT I do understand that you want to keep blood lines as pure as possible. I am still on the fence about getting my English Bull Terrier 'fixed' because I might want to breed him in the future to keep the dogs around for the next generation to enjoy like I do. My only thing is, be selective and please don't over breed!!! I also agree that 'mutts' should all be 'fixed' and I own one and have always had at least one in my home at a time. I also rescue and foster 'mutts' and wouldn't trade the experiences that I have had with them in for the world. Nor would I trade my mutt in for the world, but I don't think that they should breed. The health of a dog is determined by the care it receives and the bloodlines that follow it. Not the breeding itself, unless you are breeding siblings, parents/pups, mixing the lines to keep the same line in each dog. I love my dogs, I give them the best care in the world and I would give any dog that walked into my back yard the same care as though it was my own, no matter the breed. 
I do not have social or behavioral issues with any of my dogs whether we are at home or out with others. I also always watch others dogs and will intentionally avoid any dog that is taking their owner to do some of their errands!!!  I am sorry that your dogs have been victom to so many attacks, but I also think that if you are going to take your dogs to work with you, maybe put them behind the counter with a gate or something or keep them on a leash behind the counter. As for the training center, maybe report those dogs to someone in charge and see if those dogs can't have another waiting room or something!? To alter or not doesn't make a difference to the dog, they will act the way they have always acted no matter what unless given the proper training and stimulations to keep them focused on their task... YOU!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

TurnerPack said:


> This thread got off topic....
> 
> I am glad someone is preserving the true APBT and not those 100 lb "pits" that are popping up everywhere.
> 
> 
> About the treadmill... I work Jazz on it when it is too hot outside. Not as exciting as a real walk but better than nothing. She is a Terrier, she needs it lol


I am in the market for a treadmill, both for me and my dog for those days that are just too crappy to go outside and play! As soon as I get one though, we will be on it as often as we can. Owen has a TON of energy and some days I sware that he will never stop moving. Other days I wonder if he is the same dog that was just non stop the days before!!  All is good though!! Looking foward to the treadmill.


----------

